# Lightweight Recon Aluminum Cassette?



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

Anyone running Recon Cassette's? They seem a little too good to be true...

A 10 speed Aluminum is only about 140grams! and can be found for $120

The Titanium 10 speed is only slightly heavier and can be found for $200

Things must melt after 30 miles right?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Have you not tried the SEARCH function for the word recon ?


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

DeeEight said:


> Have you not tried the SEARCH function for the word recon ?


Whats a Search function...?

LOL Where do you people come from?! Every single thread there is another one of you!! and you just couldnt leave well enough alone huh?? Seriously I must have missed the memo from MBTR about being a bitter, middle aged, out of shape thread heckler LOL :madman:


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

dee8 has a point there is way more info to be had under a search.. there is a thread of about 10 pages of info answering every question about the cassette..


----------



## mattkock (Mar 19, 2009)

Look at DeeEights number of posts! It's all this idiot does, post on mtbr.com. I've only put a few miles on my Recon cassette but I had a Real alloy cassette back in the 90's and it was great for the Race season but it wore out pretty quickly. It's really for the WW in all of us. Other than the XX cassette one of the KCNC Ti cassettes is probably your best bet for weight versus wear.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

facelessfools said:


> dee8 has a point there is way more info to be had under a search.. there is a thread of about 10 pages of info answering every question about the cassette..


But common... First thing I did (obviously) was search long and hard for info on recon cassettes both on MTBR and off. There is next to NOTHING info wise on these that can be found. Maybe one or two people know of a long lost thread somewhere, but judging by the number of thread views and the lack of response, almost ALL of us don't know where to find this thread you speak of...

Besides I shouldnt have to justify a simple question every time a single post is made. Its not just dee. Ive been on forums of all kinds and types for decades. I Have NEVER run into more wise ass remarking jerks in my life then I have in a short few months on MTBR... I really dont know what it is about the MTBR community and the useless, arrogant, remarks people love making. Its unhelpful for the OP, its pointless for the folks reading the threads and nothing more than useless cyber trash that pollutes good communities. Dee8 was just one more small and pointless straw that broke the camels back so to speak...


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

mattkock said:


> Look at DeeEights number of posts! It's all this idiot does, post on mtbr.com. I've only put a few miles on my Recon cassette but I had a Real alloy cassette back in the 90's and it was great for the Race season but it wore out pretty quickly. It's really for the WW in all of us. Other than the XX cassette one of the KCNC Ti cassettes is probably your best bet for weight versus wear.


Thank you, helpful folks like you are the only reason I continue to tolerate MTBR community at all


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/lucky-nino-cassettes-697237.html
This is a good thread for the ti cassette... In short the ti version shifts like a brick, and wears out faster then a steel counterpart.

some ramblings on the alloy..
http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/has-anyone-used-tr-label-ticeramic-cassettes-630242.html


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

facelessfools said:


> http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/lucky-nino-cassettes-697237.html
> This is a good thread for the ti cassette... In short the ti version shifts like a brick, and wears out faster then a steel counterpart.
> 
> some ramblings on the alloy..
> http://forums.mtbr.com/weight-weenies/has-anyone-used-tr-label-ticeramic-cassettes-630242.html


Is this from a general standpoint? Since the recon cassettes are about half the cost of ninos, I didn't think they were related... Are they?


----------



## facelessfools (Aug 30, 2008)

there the same cassette.. i thought it would have said in there. a couple of us got them from him before they appeared on ebay. now they go for less then they did. 
the shifting performance fades on them pretty quick(at least for me it did)


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

I have them but here is what I have learned.
Buy them on Ebay (you can get one for $100). I first tried them about 2 years ago...they don't last long (especially on a MTB). I used them for racing and training, but when I went to switch my chain the teeth had aleady been worn down after a 3 months of 2 rides per week.
I then put the cassette on a wheelset I used for racing only, I also used the same chain with that wheelset (So I would switch the chain for training and racing). 
I now use it on my "racing"only bike 
The cassette does not last long, but can be used when you want to reduce weight and not use it for day to day training.
I also use it on my road bike.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

See I didnt know that they were Nino cassette's. When searching "Recon Cassette" there is nada for info on them... 

Sounds like aluminum is not the best way yo go for an everyday trail ride, even at $100 Id hate to change it out every 2-3 months... Guess Ill stick to my heavy XT cassettes for the time being, thanks guys.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Stick with your XT for now, and wait for the long term reports on the new KCNC full titanium cassette! Madcow (Jason from fairwheel bikes) posted on weight weenies saying it was the best shifting aftermarket cassette he's ever used. And it's really really light.


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

Yes.....100% stick with the XT. Unless you pair it with many other lightweight parts to get a very lightweight bike..... there is no need for it.


----------



## Ace5high (Jan 4, 2011)

ptfmb71 said:


> Yes.....100% stick with the XT. Unless you pair it with many other lightweight parts to get a very lightweight bike..... there is no need for it.


My cassette is prob one of the heavier items on my build, just hard to swallow a 350g part when some are half that weight...


----------



## ptfmb71 (Mar 22, 2004)

Ace5high said:


> My cassette is prob one of the heavier items on my build, just hard to swallow a 350g part when some are half that weight...


Yeah I hear you.... I guess that's why we are on the weight weenie forum


----------

